# hundreds of Maltese mixes confiscated from Fla home



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

poor dear little souls... hope they now have a chance at a good life.... just wonder how many foster homes are available any more... the numbers of needy pooches is really gettin overwhelming! 


Hundreds of dogs seized from Florida home


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying::crying::crying: It's devastating. I hope they get new loving homes. And I agree, I don't know how the rescues can deal with what goes on these days with not enough fosters.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Florida seems to get so many Maltese turned into shelters. I think they are overwhelmed as it is.

So sad.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Breaks my heart.. but it sounds like they all are sweet and calm so they should have a good chance at finding great furever homes!! And I feel like whenever these puppy mill/hoarder busts are publicized on the news, they seem to get overwhelmed with help and donations from volunteers as well as people wanting to adopt them, so hopefully that happens in this case too!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Absolutely heartbreaking, I don't think I can ever understand how anyone can do this.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It makes me ill to even hear about this stuff. There definately needs to be punishment for this type of crime and then some would think twice about doing it. So sad....I hope these poor babies will find homes and live a normal life.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This makes me want to drive to Florida! Those poor babies!


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, stories like that always shock me, no matter how many I hear. I hope they all find good homes.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Will it ever end!!! Heartbreaking!! Hope forever homes can be found for these precious babies!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

It's absolutely heartbreaking to know how some people can treat these poor babies so badly. Chicken wires? Really? Dogs were domesticated so they can be our companions, inside our homes and part of our families. They're not some poultry that you can just lock up until you need them nor are they just some money-making "things" that will keep breeding for someone's monetary gain. 

With how rampant puppy-mills and hoarder problems are, I'm really surprised why there's no law protecting animal rights better. Most punishments against animal abusers are just a hefty fine and a slap on the wrist. I bet if you impose a long jail time, people would think twice before doing something stupid to an animal.

May those poor babies find their forever home with people who would treat them with respect and love.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

There should be a severe punishment to the one/s who are responsible for this horrible situation. Fortunately, they were all rescued and I hope that they all find "forever" Homes.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I believe this link is story of these puppy mill dogs. The story is unbelievable, I just don't understand what is wrong with people!! It really infuriates me! Look at some of the before and after pics.

Puppy Mill Dogs: Before-and-After Photos | Dogster


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> It's absolutely heartbreaking to know how some people can treat these poor babies so badly. Chicken wires? Really? Dogs were domesticated so they can be our companions, inside our homes and part of our families. They're not some poultry that you can just lock up until you need them nor are they just some money-making "things" that will keep breeding for someone's monetary gain.
> 
> With how rampant puppy-mills and hoarder problems are, I'm really surprised why there's no law protecting animal rights better. Most punishments against animal abusers are just a hefty fine and a slap on the wrist. I bet if you impose a long jail time, people would think twice before doing something stupid to an animal.
> 
> May those poor babies find their forever home with people who would treat them with respect and love.


:goodpost: :good post - perfect

A local guy in MA was sentences to 6 months in prison for animal cruelty. The dog had to PTS because he was too neglected. 6 months to me isn't long enough but it's a start I guess. 

Here is the story if anyone is interested.

Man sentenced, dog euthanized after neglect investigation | Metro News - WCVB Home


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Unfortunately not much will be done since the woman is diagnosed with depression. The poor little fluffs were fed and not underweight....so they only look at that unfortunately,they won't be looking at the conditions they were kept in or all the matts,fleas, dirt and so on...
The husband might face charges since he's not under any clinical diagnosis...
It breaks my heart to see so many like this, makes you wonder how many we don't know about.....


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

This bust hit the news May 5. Was in Sarasota. From what I'm hearing, the dogs are starting to be spread out to the various rescue orgs. I think some are going out of state, there were so many in the bust, 263.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Difficult to even read the story through my tears, it just makes me sick. When I think of how much I love my two, I just can't imagine anyone doing this to those sweet pups.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Just so very sad and unfortunately i honestly don't think that she will be prosecuted because of the depression diagnoses.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

So very sad...... the person responsible for this is absolutely crazy and should be charged. Thank goodness they were saved and now have a chance at a life they truly deserve.~


----------

